# Irish meet poll



## brendy (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, I think it might be easier from this point on seeing where people want to go by area, when and what sort of budget.


----------



## Toad (Nov 25, 2010)

At least we picked the same courses Brendy!!!!


----------



## brendy (Nov 25, 2010)

lol yea.
I'll have to get a game with you and your new improved handicap, you were hitting it well enough last time!


----------



## JT77 (Nov 26, 2010)

The sooner we get a date sorted the better I think, that way I can tell the missus and she cant moan about it!! 
cheers


----------



## Toad (Nov 26, 2010)

Cheers mate look forward to it. 
Still spray the driver about a bit though, if  only I could keep it on the short stuff.


----------



## brendy (Nov 26, 2010)

As well as forum members, I should be able to rustle a few extra names. Keep the poll open til midweek then folks?
Looking like June and the north coast at the moment.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Nov 26, 2010)

I shall have to see how things pan out this coming year for me, I have 2 weddings early in the year, could be costly both in England. I would be up for the North coast meet. The sound of caraving would be great, on a hot summers evening sitting outside having a beer, after I take the cash from Brendy!!!


----------



## brendy (Nov 26, 2010)

Fighting talk again Ian!
We did caravans for Castle stuart and Nairn, worked out 50 quid for lodgings each with three sharing an 8 berth. They certainly have come on since I was a kid and stayed in a cold damp hellhole one night, they are well heated and fully functional these days.


----------



## Split_Fairway (Nov 27, 2010)

already looking forward to it if its after june (upcoming leaving cert)


----------



## matt01 (Nov 28, 2010)

would like to be included in that meet


----------



## brendy (Dec 4, 2010)

OK Gents, its looking like June and the north coast direction.
I think its time to do some enquiries.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 4, 2010)

OK Gents, its looking like June and the north coast direction.
I think its time to do some enquiries.
		
Click to expand...

This might save you some time:

http://www.northandwestcoastlinks.com/


----------



## brendy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheers Sammmebee, prices seem reasonable too,
Weekends will be awkward as most clubs over here and down south have their comps on a Saturday though.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 4, 2010)

At a quick look you can actually book direct online with all 3 of the suggested clubs including weekend times,the clubs prices are slightly cheaper than that tour company too and that is before contacting them direct to see if GM may carry a wee discount.

Just a shame there is not a hope in hell of me doing a June trip as it coincides with our annual lads golf trip which next year takes us to the Czech Republic.

Food for thought though for a wee trip come October as the prices are very do-able and getting there wouldn't be hard or expensive.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 4, 2010)

At a quick look you can actually book direct online with all 3 of the suggested clubs including weekend times,the clubs prices are slightly cheaper than that tour company too and that is before contacting them direct to see if GM may carry a wee discount.

Just a shame there is not a hope in hell of me doing a June trip as it coincides with our annual lads golf trip which next year takes us to the Czech Republic.

Food for thought though for a wee trip come October as the prices are very do-able and getting there wouldn't be hard or expensive.
		
Click to expand...

I would just go through the clubs themselves rather than use NWCL, cut out the middle man! 

Brendy I can ask about at my place for prices if you let me know what you are looking for (golf, food, bacon rolls etc etc) just let me know.


----------



## bayjon14 (Dec 4, 2010)

All,
can I suggest early june. 
The 3rd weekend in June is the weekend of the Donegal International rally normally around the 17th / 18th. Stages take place around Portsalon on the Saturday. A great weekend as well, but accom will be higher priced due to this.

The first weekend in June is a June bank holiday in the South so that might be a runner.
Count me in.

Cant wait.


----------



## Split_Fairway (Dec 6, 2010)

damn, damn and damn again. not a chance of being able to join in that meet and likely it will be my best chance of ever being involved. oh well good look to all lucky enough to attend


----------



## chris661 (Dec 12, 2010)

Played Rosapenna yesterday, Sandy Hills, as they shut the old course for the winter, it is an absolutely smashing course and was in great condition, hardly a divot to be seen..................


----------



## ash01 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Guys.

If your looking for accommodation in the Belfast area for your golf meet in the new year drop me a PM.

I work for a company that provides luxury apartments at quality rates for short stay.

Regards,

Ash!!


----------



## Philm (Jan 5, 2011)

All,
can I suggest early june. 
The 3rd weekend in June is the weekend of the Donegal International rally normally around the 17th / 18th. Stages take place around Portsalon on the Saturday. A great weekend as well, but accom will be higher priced due to this.

The first weekend in June is a June bank holiday in the South so that might be a runner.
Count me in.

Cant wait.
		
Click to expand...

ill second the "not the weekend of the donegal rally movement" we have a annual trek to its stages each year so ill be there.

does it matter that im a beginner? will only driving about 190-210 yards along me to reach the start of the fairway in any of these courses?

Phil


----------



## chris661 (Jan 6, 2011)

does it matter that im a beginner? will only driving about 190-210 yards along me to reach the start of the fairway in any of these courses?

Phil
		
Click to expand...

Nah chip to the ladies tee box then 3 wood from there you will be fine   

Can only comment on Portsalon and Rosapenna but you should be fine


----------



## JT77 (Jan 11, 2011)

Did anything ever get decided for an Irish meet then?

Cheers

JT


----------



## brendy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have asked Ballyliffin about early June to play both the old course and the Gashedy. Prices dont seem to be extortionate including B&B and this may improve still depending on numbers


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 15, 2011)

Played both courses and they are both superb ,considering its in the middle of no place really they have a cracking set up.Hope i can make as there in my top courses played.


----------



## brendy (Jan 15, 2011)

Would be good to see you again fella, we want to get as many over as possible and make it a memorable first event over here for us.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 15, 2011)

Only played the old course and it was less than perfect weather!! Count me in Brendy!


----------



## brendy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good man Chris. I have said to Ballyliffin that numbers should be 20+ it really does depend on dates as there are quite a few maybes. Id say we have maybe 6-8 good yes's so far but that will balloon once its a little more concrete.


----------



## brendy (Jan 15, 2011)

Just noticed Ballyliffin GC is now following me on Twitter (I use it to keep up with Rory, Gmac, Ian Poulter etc, they have a life of it!) Following them also, it'd be rude not to


----------



## brendy (Jan 15, 2011)

A quick taster.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLLHOSQmBzk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## chris661 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rory holds the old course record of 62 net 66 the card is on the wall signed by Sir Nick Faldo!!!

Edited: OOPS just watched the video!


----------



## smange (Jan 16, 2011)

Count me in Brendy, great courses and just a half hour drive for me so I wont be needing B&B


----------



## Yerman (Jan 16, 2011)

Have we got a date yet? - as I am hoping to make it, but may have a clash with a work commitment I need to sort.


----------



## brendy (Jan 16, 2011)

All I can say is it will hopefully be in the first two weeks of June, waiting on BGC getting back with availability.


----------



## JT77 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like to attend, but would need dates so I can sort work and family commitments, keep me updated please.

JT


----------



## brendy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok fellas, got a reply from BGC and we have full run of the times at the moment.

I suggest the Friday 10th and Saturday 11th (or the Sat and Sunday) with late morning/lunchtime teeoffs to allow for peak performances! Ha!

This is the reply I got back and have since replied asking about package prices.




			Brendan,

Thank you for your email. We have availability all weekends in June and also Thursday/Fridays. It's entirely up to you about when you prefer to play. Thursday/Friday are quieter than weekends so I don't know if that makes a difference to you or not.

Let me know what you decide and I will book you in,

Regards,

Linda Toland
Administration 

www.ballyliffingolfclub.com

Click to expand...


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 17, 2011)

I could make the Sunday Brendy if you go the Saturday/Sunday route ,we've dont get into Larne till Saturday afternoon.


----------



## brendy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sailing from where Steve, stranraer?
Any Belfast sailings suit better? if you flew into city of Derry a lift could be organised too if need be.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 17, 2011)

We're sailing from Troon mate as we're there for the week me and my mate so i'm driving this year.We were just speaking about it today mate as i said im not playing Ballycastle this year on the Sunday we play Castlerock on the saturday at about 4pm so we were looking for a game on the Sunday.

We will be up there at the end of the week at Portsalon and hopefully Rosapenna,if it doesnt work out its no probs mate would have been great to meet you guys.


----------



## brendy (Jan 17, 2011)

All being well, you will be very welcome on the Sunday, I was only looking at ferries on the red eye crossing on the friday, didnt realise you were over for the week.

To be honest, I think I have under estimated the initial query regarding 20 places, could be a good few more. I would like to have this tied up by the end of the month though as 2 weeks should be plenty then I can get cracking with deposits and prizes (do have a few leads to follow with this), If anyone wants to lend a hand generally organising things, dont be shy. 

edit: once things are underway, I'll start a new thread.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 17, 2011)

Prices Brendy??


----------



## brendy (Jan 17, 2011)

Awaiting matey, I have requested package prices.  Barring prices on their website, hopefully it wil be cheaper again.
I wouldnt mind getting golf and board sorted together but dont mind chasing a few hotels as they all seem to have deals with the club.
I know a few lads who want to play one day, others want both days and a couple of days b&b. I want to get these details sorted asap though so there will be a choice for those who cannot do the intended 2 days golf and 1 night stay. 
Im not sure myself whether to do 2 rounds and two nights or just travel up early in the morning for the first round.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 17, 2011)

If it is late(ish) tee times I would probably travel on the fri/sat as I am only an hour or so away, however, if there are going to be people staying for two nights it would be churlish not to be sociable  

I am a defo for the thing and I dont mind lending a hand helping you organise stuff brendy if you need it.


----------



## smange (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Brendy

Im happy to offer my assistance in helping you arrange this and as I be down in Ballyliffin occasionally I can take care of any matters that require doing in person at the club.

On the matter of how long you coming down for why not come down early in the day for 2 nights and we can get a game at my place the day before, obviously else is welcome as well.


----------



## brendy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, got to get it past SWMBO.


----------



## bayjon14 (Jan 17, 2011)

Brendy,
both days are good for me, Friday / Saturday or Saturday Sunday. 2 night accom is fine by me and I would if smanges offer still stands I would take him up.
Lets have the numbers and get deposits paid up.
regards
John


----------



## chris661 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well thats a 4 ball for smanges place then sorted then!!!! lol all we need now is a decent weekend of weather.


----------



## smange (Jan 17, 2011)

Well thats a 4 ball for smanges place then sorted then!!!! lol all we need now is a decent weekend of weather.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days, sorted then.

Your booked now brendy so you better start earning the brownie points with the war office 

Chris- i must get up your way for a knock with you as well, love Portsalon


----------



## chris661 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well thats a 4 ball for smanges place then sorted then!!!! lol all we need now is a decent weekend of weather.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days, sorted then.

Your booked now brendy so you better start earning the brownie points with the war office 

Chris- i must get up your way for a knock with you as well, love Portsalon
		
Click to expand...

Anytime just give me a shout!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you check there Facebook page there deal is 2 nights B&B 2 round of golf for Â£155 a really good deal as the golf alone will be about Â£100.


----------



## brendy (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea I saw those, they have them on their twitter page too. I hope we can do a touch better than that or have something thrown in. 
It is a good ballpark figure though. Â£155 plus a few quid for sweep/coffee&rolls/2's/prizes seems fine to me.

I'll speak to Linda at BGC tomorrow and see if this is the best they can do and will see whether she needs deposits up front and we'll go from there. I know some folks don't want to stay two nights  so I think there will be the offer of:

A: Golf only for 1 or 2 days (those local to the club or passing through)
B: 1 night B&B and 1 or 2 days golf
C: 2 nights and 2 rounds.


----------

